# 2011 Giant Thermoplastic Frame???



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

I heard today that Giant is looking to have a thermoplastic road bike available next year....does anyone have any insight there?

**anxious**


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*check it out*

I had problems finding a defy advanced 1 so the dealer had this brand new bike from Museeuw. it is made from flax and carbon. Flax is the same fiber linoleum is made from. It was a little more money but way more bike. I was a dedicated giant customer but it was very difficult finding new bikes from them. Check them out


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

vincetcr2 said:


> I had problems finding a defy advanced 1 so the dealer had this brand new bike from Museeuw. it is made from flax and carbon. Flax is the same fiber linoleum is made from. It was a little more money but way more bike. I was a dedicated giant customer but it was very difficult finding new bikes from them. Check them out


So this relates to a potential new Giant frame how?


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

if you want a thermoplastic frame there's already one out there, probably a lot cheaper than Giants will be.


----------



## european.dr (Nov 12, 2009)

vincetcr2 said:


> I had problems finding a defy advanced 1 so the dealer had this brand new bike from Museeuw. it is made from flax and carbon. Flax is the same fiber linoleum is made from. It was a little more money but way more bike. I was a dedicated giant customer but it was very difficult finding new bikes from them. Check them out


I suggest you better stick on Giant.
Do not think about getting a Museeuw Bikes because their warranty service is extremely bad!

Ride Safe!


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

dear dr. my bike rocks if you have to worry about warranty then your are buying an inferior product to begin with. the lbs i purchased it at is 100% behind the product they sell so i am not worried and have enjoyed many miles of happy biking already. peace out


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

Will it turn to liquid if you heat it up enough?


----------



## PowerFiend (Aug 11, 2010)

thesmokingman said:


> Will it turn to liquid if you heat it up enough?


Anything will turn to liquid if you heat it up enough.


----------

